# Happy birthday to Monkeydude1313 and Thrawst



## Weston (Sep 2, 2009)

Today happens to be the birthday of both Monkeydude1313 and Thrawst and i just wanted to publicly wish them a happy birthday.

If you want to leave them a message, just leave a comment. I'm sure that they will see this thread.


----------



## Lorenzo (Sep 2, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!

Make sure you do well in school.


----------



## elcarc (Sep 2, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, and also good luck in college thrawst (dont know your real name)


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2009)

yay them!


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Sep 2, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## stevethecuber (Sep 2, 2009)

happy birthday guys


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Sep 2, 2009)

happy birthday fellow cuber's


----------



## phases (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy birthday fella's.


----------



## GermanCube (Sep 2, 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag!

(That was German for "Happy Birthday")


----------



## theretardedcuber (Sep 2, 2009)

merry birthday


----------



## Nukoca (Sep 2, 2009)




----------



## mr.onehanded (Sep 2, 2009)

elcarc said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY, and also good luck in college thrawst (dont know your real name)



Tristan Wright

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006WRIG01


----------



## Toad (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy birthday guys!! =)


----------



## esquimalt1 (Sep 2, 2009)

happy b-days


----------



## PEZenfuego (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday guys.


----------



## Forte (Sep 2, 2009)

お誕生日おめでとう！
That's "Happy Birthday" in Japanese!


----------



## Berry (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy B-Day!!! Cube on.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Sep 2, 2009)

happy birthday ;D


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 2, 2009)

It's both their birthdays?
Well, I wish them both a great year. 

I've known Thrawst for a while, and he's always been a cool guy. 

And Monkeydude1313 started off a bit iffy, but I think he'll end up being a good guy for cubing.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 2, 2009)

Why yes indeed, I think monkeydude is becoming cooler.

Happy birthday y'all.


EDIT: Im on runescape, and im standing next to this guy named monkeydud78, and im like, LOL.


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 3, 2009)

HE WAS MORE LIKE THE BIRTHDAY KING
WHO COULD MAKE ME SING
AND I DON'T MIND BUT WHAT DO YOU MEAN
THERE'S TWO BIRTHDAYS HERE?
CAUSE ON MY
CALENDER
THERE'S ONLY YOU
AND THEN YOU SAID THERE'S TWO
BUT ON MY
CALENDER
THERE'S ONLY YOU
YOU TOLD ME IT WAS T'S BIRTHDAY TOO
ALONG WITH MONKEYDUDE
THEN EVERYONE TURNED TO BOTH OF YOU
SO HOW DO YOU DO?
NOW ON MY
CALENDER
THERE'S ROOM TWO

WESTON ALWAYS TOLD ME
BE CAREFUL WHAT YOU DO
AND DON'T GO AROUND
EATING BIRTHDAY CAKE
AND I HAVE ALWAYS TOLD HIM
ON SEPTEMBER 20TH
THAT IT WOULD MY BE BIRTHDAY FOOL!
BUT FOR NOW THIS GOES TO YOU!

HEY-EY-EY!

NOW HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO
MONKEYDUDE
NOT ONLY THAT BUT
THE SAME
GOES FOR THRAAAWST!
(AND HAVE A)
FEEL-GOOD PEPSI DRINK.

DON'T FORGET THERE'S TWO CAKES.
(AND)
A FEEL-GOOD PEPSI DRINK.

YOU'RE THE CUBING GENERATION.
YOU'RE THE CUBING GENERATION.
(ENJOY YOUR BIRTHDAY PLEASE!)
YOU'RE THE CUBING GENERATION!
(HONESTLY THOUGH I PREFER COKE!)
YOU'RE THE CUBING GENERATION...


----------



## Steyler (Sep 3, 2009)

Happy bday guys!

sent from my nintendo Wii


----------



## kahman10 (Sep 3, 2009)

happy birthday to you both and best of luck in school.


----------



## zster007 (Sep 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## piemaster (Sep 3, 2009)

Happy birthday Chris and Tristan!


----------



## Ashmnafa (Sep 3, 2009)

Happy birthday Chris and Tristan.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 3, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR...


wait...no
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## zip_dog12 (Sep 3, 2009)

Am I too late? Happy birthday to Thrawst, Monkeydude1313, and bobso2! Have a great day, even though it's over.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Sep 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday to Sam Boyles


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 3, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Happy Birthday to Sam Boyles



+1


----------



## krazedkat (Sep 5, 2009)

Všetko najlepšie k narodeninám!
From the little Slovak man in my heart .


----------



## keith_emerson (Sep 5, 2009)

Feliz Cumpleaños!!!

You probably guessed what that means in Spanish...


----------



## kooixh (Sep 7, 2009)

happy birthday chirs bird(monkeydude1313) and Tristan Wright (thrawst)


----------



## RDT96 (Sep 7, 2009)

They share the same birthday?!?! WOW! That's sweet. LOL, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Regisiew (Sep 7, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 8, 2009)

kooixh said:


> happy birthday chirs bird(monkeydude1313) and Tristan Wright (thrawst)



The monkey's last name is bird?

What's his middle name, Bubbles?


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 8, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> kooixh said:
> 
> 
> > happy birthday chirs bird(monkeydude1313) and Tristan Wright (thrawst)
> ...



I'll pretend you didn't mean that in an offensive way, even if you did.

Why do you care what my middle name is?


----------



## V-te (Sep 8, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > kooixh said:
> ...



Why do you call yourself monkeydude? Just asking.


----------



## ecuber11 (Sep 17, 2009)

happy birthday both of you!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 17, 2009)

ecuber11 said:


> happy birthday both of you!



No, you have got to be kidding. You can quite clearly see the dates of the posts before you.


----------



## chahupping (Sep 17, 2009)

happy birthday.. ^^


----------



## shelley (Sep 17, 2009)

chahupping said:


> happy birthday.. ^^



Happy birthday to you too, since the actual date apparently doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Sa967St (Sep 2, 2010)

Bump, because it's September 2nd again!
Happy Birthday Chris and Tristan.


----------



## Weston (Sep 2, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Bump, because it's September 2nd again!
> Happy Birthday Chris and Tristan.



Hehe my thread.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 2, 2010)

yay another year


----------



## davidgreece (Sep 2, 2010)

happy birthday you 2 youtubers! =P


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 2, 2010)

Edited yayyyy


----------



## Ranzha (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy birthday, guise.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 2, 2010)

Happeh Birthdeh.


----------



## Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea I might not be on tomorrow, so early happy birthday 
Have a good one.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Sep 2, 2010)

Again, we must stress that on the West Coast of the United States and Canada and some parts of Mexico, and this FORUM are still on September 1st. Until 33 minutes from this post. (And Chris and Weston are both Californian)


----------



## Joker (Sep 2, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Again, we must stress that on the West Coast of the United States and Canada and some parts of Mexico, and this FORUM are still on September 1st. Until 33 minutes from this post. (And Chris and Weston are both Californian)



I thought everyone here knew that =/


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 2, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> Again, we must stress that on the West Coast of the United States and Canada and some parts of Mexico, and this FORUM are still on September 1st. Until 33 minutes from this post. (And Chris and Weston are both Californian)



Why does it matter if Weston is Californian? Tristan is in the midwest so it is already his birthday, so happy birthday to just him for now.


----------



## Innocence (Sep 2, 2010)

Take it from me guys, September 2 2010 is a really great day, I've enjoyed most of it already.


----------



## BluePi1313 (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Early/Late birthday!!!


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks! =D


----------



## Basel (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday Chris and Thrawst =)

Have fun


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 2, 2010)

Two days after my birthday.
Happy Birdday! * In asian accent, no pun inteded*


----------



## theace (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy Birthday! Do we get free cubes?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hapee Birthdaeeeee! I've been watching both of your YouTube videos for a while now. Have fun.


----------



## supercuber86 (Sep 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Guys


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Happy birthday to...*

Chris Bird, otherwise known as Monekydude1313. Happy birthday.


----------



## Logan (Sep 3, 2010)

deleted

Happy Birthday Chris and Tristan!!

EDIT: The mods are getting better!


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy B-day!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ah, yes. Another year gone by... and one less birthday to celebrate.

But happy birthday and congrats anyway.


----------



## xdaragon (Sep 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday!! My cubing mentors


----------



## oval30 (Sep 3, 2010)

my birthday is tomorrow lolz, september 3rd. That means that chrisbird is only one day older than me since i am a senior too


----------



## Samania (Sep 3, 2010)

WOAH THATS SO FLIPPING COOL.
Your birthdays are on 9/02/10. As in that really cheesy show! 
Happy birthday :3

Edit: It's also Keanu Reeves' birthday. Matrix is a good movie.


----------



## Me (Sep 4, 2010)

whoa I saw this a little late. Thanks to everyone who wished me a happy birthday, and everyone who is yet to wish me one anyway, it was pretty good. ^_^


----------



## jms_gears1 (Sep 4, 2010)

Me said:


> whoa I saw this a little late. Thanks to everyone who wished me a happy birthday, and everyone who is yet to wish me one anyway, it was pretty good. ^_^



ohappy birfday


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Sep 4, 2010)

My birthday is on October 11. Not suggesting anything.


----------

